# How to ship aquarium plants and shrimp



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

A whole thread dedicated to the right and wrong way to ship.

I vote for the good stuff in the thread to be stickied in the swap & shop section:
Shipping methods


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, that's a great thread. Any ideas about shrimp?


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Shrimp I've received have come in a styrofoam lined box, wrapped in news paper, inside of breather bags, with and without heat packs. They are easy to ship.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

Burks said:


> Shrimp I've received have come in a styrofoam lined box, wrapped in news paper, inside of breather bags, with and without heat packs. They are easy to ship.


 just to add to that... mine came with no air in the bag so the shrimp dont get bounced around, and very little water. the bag full of water was much smaller then a baseball, and had 20 crs in it.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks. This seems much easier than coral. I'm assuming the no air isn't much of a worry since the shrimp's metabolism slows so much with the cooler shipping temperatures and the fact that they use very little oxygen anyways. How big were the boxes, or just large enough to fit the small baseball sized package?


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

narhay said:


> Thanks. This seems much easier than coral. I'm assuming the no air isn't much of a worry since the shrimp's metabolism slows so much with the cooler shipping temperatures and the fact that they use very little oxygen anyways. How big were the boxes, or just large enough to fit the small baseball sized package?


box was about softball size. i think its the smallest flat rate box. just big enought to fit the bag and some packing peanuts.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

The shrimp I got were in Kordon breather bags... these are supposed to be designed to diffuse CO2 out and O2 in... 
Most pepole will put some plant/moss/foam into the bag for the shrimpsies to hold on to while being bounced around the postal route...




narhay said:


> Thanks. This seems much easier than coral. I'm assuming the no air isn't much of a worry since the shrimp's metabolism slows so much with the cooler shipping temperatures and the fact that they use very little oxygen anyways. How big were the boxes, or just large enough to fit the small baseball sized package?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Bags with no air should be breather bags.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Bags with no air should be breather bags.


thanks i did forget to add that VERY IMPORTANT piece of info.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok that IS a bit important. So the smallest flat-rate box will do, thanks to all who replied.


----------

